# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Zero carb pancakes

## Johny-too-small

found this on another site and made my version of it...yum.


Whip:

1.5 cups egg whites
2 packets splenda
2 tsp cinammon (I put in a lot more!)
1 tsp vanilla extract

Cook medium sized pancakes on medium heat. I use walnut oil only to greese the pan.
Spread 2 Tblsp natty peanut butter on top while cakes are hot. Enjoy.

Okay, now for the BETTER version:
Do all the same as above however, slice up a banana and place on top of the peanut butter. Now you have a complete meal (14g fats/50g pro/40g carbs).

----------


## CeeLo

NICE! I will add this one to my collection.

----------


## reddohc

> found this on another site and made my version of it...yum.
> 
> 
> Whip:
> 
> 1.5 cups egg whites
> 2 packets splenda
> 2 tsp cinammon (I put in a lot more!)
> 1 tsp vanilla extract
> ...



zero carbs? you have 40 listed?

----------


## Johny-too-small

> zero carbs? you have 40 listed?


Please READ carefully.

----------


## fit4ever180

> zero carbs? you have 40 listed?


It's zero carbs with the original recipe... Johnny modified it into a complete meal, which sounds pretty damn good I might add!

----------


## mustang331

wait, so all this is eggwhite patties ?? LOL sounds kinda gross.

----------


## cardiodan

Ya, im skeptical too.
Wont they turn into a foam if you whip em?

Why not just leave on skillet and place the natty PB (Thats disgusting)
I have my eggwhites scrambled, with a bit of SugarFree jelly (apricot)
and then I have 2tbsp of Natural peanut butt all by itself.

----------


## Deltasaurus

mine didnt turn out right

----------


## mustang331

> mine didnt turn out right


LOL, I am still confused on this.. I don't see how they can turn out right, they are whipped eggs.

Maybe there is an ingredient missing?

----------


## ROCKNROLLA

I tried a similar one released by Scivation except it had psyllium husk too

Not good  :Frown:

----------


## OH REALLY

are we missing some thing

----------


## Cam09

No your not missing something, I tried the recipe the same way it was posted on here and mine turned out just fine

----------


## ninjazx14

hey if they dont turn out right just scramble the eggs and BAM good to go.

----------


## Jackandcoke

Made em the other day. It was pretty good.

----------


## CaliPhotog

Okay just made some and they where FANTASTIC!!! Here is what I used and did:

Egg Beaters 1 Cup
Splenda to taste
1 tsp cinnamon

The key to getting it to cook up real good is in the whipping!!!! You MUST whip it really really good! I used a hand mixer and whipped it till the Egg Beaters where frothy. Then pour the froth into a small skillet and cook. Flip when it is hard enough to flip.

----------


## jcosley

> found this on another site and made my version of it...yum.
> 
> 
> Whip:
> 
> 1.5 cups egg whites
> 2 packets splenda
> 2 tsp cinammon (I put in a lot more!)
> 1 tsp vanilla extract
> ...


One way I've made these is:

1 egg white
1 whole egg
1 scoop vanilla or cinnabun flavored protein powder
Add water when mixing to desired consistency.
Add Splenda too taste and/or cinnamon.

I also like to throw blueberries in there.....very good.

----------


## npb

How else do you guys eat your egg whites? Scrambled? I eat 10 egg whites every morning, I just whip them and cook them like a huge pancake, cover with 1tbsp ketchup, delicious... I figured more people already did this, so easy and tasty!

----------


## jcosley

> How else do you guys eat your egg whites? Scrambled? I eat 10 egg whites every morning, I just whip them and cook them like a huge pancake, cover with 1tbsp ketchup, delicious... I figured more people already did this, so easy and tasty!


I find them better if I put in 1-2 whole eggs with the whites....easier to cook an omelete this way also. I just smother it in salsa when I cook my eggs this way.

----------


## Wingman1

so really its an omelete just not folded,,, either way sounds good,,, got to try it

----------


## flexerguy

I have my own pancake recipe which I got from my trainer. I used 2 eggs and 8 egg whites and 62 g of oats. These amounts just happened to be my regular portion sizes for one of my meals. Put the ingredients in a blender and add some cinammon and artificial sugar and blend the crap out of it. Spray Pam on the pan and make sure the pan is good and hot before pouring the egg mixture. This will prevent sticking to the pan. Cook as normal for pancakes.

----------


## tballz

> so really its an omelete just not folded,,, either way sounds good,,, got to try it


Yea...it's an egg pancake.

----------


## Wingman1

dam they were good,, i made my own version,,

egg whites
banana flavor protein powder
natty almond butter
didnt measure just eyeballed it to get a batter like consistency

banana nut pancakes that are good for u

----------


## Alvar17

just tried this, mine didnt turn out to good, tasted like... a sweet omlette?

----------


## Ashop

> found this on another site and made my version of it...yum.
> 
> 
> Whip:
> 
> 1.5 cups egg whites
> 2 packets splenda
> 2 tsp cinammon (I put in a lot more!)
> 1 tsp vanilla extract
> ...


Old post but thats a good recipe.

----------


## Emperor9

egg whites and sugar make Meringue

----------

